# How to Keep Bunnies as warm as possible?



## Sunflower08 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi:
There are two Baby-Rabbits in small utility-room since I purchased them in the summer as 8-weeks olds-bunnies. There is no Heating-System in the Utility-room. 

Now, as seeing cold and wintery-season is near, I started thinking of how to keep them 'warm-environment,' around 65 degree F. 

Your opinions and ideas as to 'How to stay them warm and cozy' would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a bunny, hes out all year, he has a hutch hugger that keeps him warm and the draughts and rain out, i also put lots of bedding in for him and increase his food, if there in the utility room they should be fine


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I used a hutch hugger and i use to load a ton of hay in. My rabbit use to bury in and make a hole in it. When i use to get him out hed be like toast. To be honest they cope quite well with cold its the damp that not good. My rabbits coat use to thicken up loads as the cold drew in.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Use plenty hay i have an indoor bunny and he has his own blanket and he snuggles up in it to sleep he never poops or pee's on it i bought it out the Poundland,even streading up newspapers aswell and more sawdust


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

We use a hutch hugger with some newspaper underneath, and like everyone else increase the amount of hay. When its freezing I use a heat pad wrapped in a blanket (I cant for the life of me remember what its called) which you heat in the microwave.

Bumble has always been snuggly, and like someome else said he hates the wet more.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

im getting mine a snugglesafe look them up on ebay or pets at home site


----------



## polly2 (Jan 1, 2009)

Holly has tarpaulin (sp?) around her hutch and a hutch snuggle!


----------

